# Announcing Nicole Drader



## Darrin Drader (Nov 5, 2003)

I usually don't share a lot about my personal life here, but I think this merits an exception to that policy. Today at about 9:00 AM Pacific time, we welcomed Nicole Drader into the world. This is my second child, and due to numerous complications in the pregnancy, it was a long haul to get this one.

I now return you to you regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## The Sigil (Nov 5, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I usually don't share a lot about my personal life here, but I think this merits an exception to that policy. Today at about 9:00 AM Pacific time, we welcomed Nicole Drader into the world. This is my second child, and due to numerous complications in the pregnancy, it was a long haul to get this one.
> 
> I now return you to you regularly scheduled programming.



From one proud papa to another, congratulations! 

(and believe me, I know all about complications in pregnancy - not from firsthand experience but from my wife's and my brother-in-law's wife's firsthand experience)

--The Sigil


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 5, 2003)

That's wonderful!  Congratulations!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 5, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I usually don't share a lot about my personal life here, but I think this merits an exception to that policy. Today at about 9:00 AM Pacific time, we welcomed Nicole Drader into the world. This is my second child, and due to numerous complications in the pregnancy, it was a long haul to get this one.
> 
> I now return you to you regularly scheduled programming.



Quite the Exalted Deed Mr Drader!

CONGRADULATIONS!

Now, everybody! SING!

FOR HE'S A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW! FOR HES A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW! FOR HE's A JOLLY GOOD FELLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

WHICH NOBODY CAN DENY!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats, Dad!  Tough pregnancy are a pain in the keister, but luckily we've only had one of those.  My condolences to your wife!

But hey, you're past that now, right?  Now it's middle of the night feedings and diapers again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday to your little one!
Congrats to you and the missus. How are they both doing?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats Baraendur!


----------



## BSF (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to your little one!
> Congrats to you and the missus. How are they both doing?




Congratulations Darrin! 

So when do we get to see some baby pictures?

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats Darrin. Indeed this should be marked as an Exalted Feat.  Nicely done.


----------



## takyris (Nov 5, 2003)

Congrats!  Nice to hear some good news in these public announcements!


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 5, 2003)

Congratulations!  I'm glad that everything turned out ok, in spite of the difficult pregnancy.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 5, 2003)

good for you.

 it would be nice to reassure you that now that the pregnancy has ended you can relax. remind me to urge you to relax in 18 years 

 throw us a pic man.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 6, 2003)

Mazeltov!

May there be much joy in your household ... and times when you learn what sleep is again


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations!
Now, can I have a cigar? 

Btw, Nicole Drader is a cool name. Good choice.




			
				Wombat said:
			
		

> ... and times when you learn what sleep is again



A first level spell?


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 6, 2003)

MAZEL TOV, DARRIN!!!

Congratulations to you and your family, Darrin!

I hope that your wife and Nicole are well, and that they will be home soon.  I think you should have a Sleep spell handy.


----------



## Harlock (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations!  Since it's your second I won't bother with the normal good natured ribbing and simply let it be and hope your wife has a quick recovery and wish you and yours the very best!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Nov 6, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> I usually don't share a lot about my personal life here, but I think this merits an exception to that policy. Today at about 9:00 AM Pacific time, we welcomed Nicole Drader into the world. This is my second child, and due to numerous complications in the pregnancy, it was a long haul to get this one.
> 
> I now return you to you regularly scheduled programming.




Welcome to parenthood! Congrats to Mom for all the work and Dad for coaching. I hope it goes well for you all!


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice swimmin' boys!


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 6, 2003)

Congrats, Darrin!

...And welcome to the world of two children.

I have a 2-year-old and a 2-month old.  Two kids can be *so* cute together!


----------



## francisca (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations, and I hope mom and baby are both well.

With 2, it's not double the work, more like squared, but the joy is exponential as well.

Again, congratulations.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 6, 2003)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> ...And welcome to the world of two children.
> 
> I have a 2-year-old and a 2-month old.  Two kids can be *so* cute together!




Father of a 15 m/o and 3 y/o -- they can be cute but when they are both sick they can be....  Still cute just a double handlful.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations, Baraendur.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow, lots of jews on this board. Lol!

(sorry i had to say it!)


----------



## Ashy (Nov 6, 2003)

Congrats, my friend - please tell the little one and the missus that we'll keep them in our thoughts and prayers...very glad to hear that everyone pulled through without mishap or incident. I can't wait to meet them all.  

P.S. You still have some catchin' up to do to pull even with me, bucko!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 6, 2003)

francisca said:
			
		

> With 2, it's not double the work, more like squared, but the joy is exponential as well.



It's not that bad yet; you don't have to switch to zone defense until you're outnumbered.


----------



## Ashy (Nov 6, 2003)

Which is the case with my wife and I....  

We're expecting #5 in January.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 6, 2003)

Yikes!  You're making me feel inadequate with my four...


----------



## jdavis (Nov 6, 2003)

I just went through my oldest turning 12, enjoy them while they are young (soon you'll get to hear things like "you can't be broke you got a credit card, buy me this" and "I want my own cell phone"). 


*Congratulations *


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Nov 6, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> I just went through my oldest turning 12, enjoy them while they are young (soon you'll get to hear things like "you can't be broke you got a credit card, buy me this" and "I want my own cell phone").
> 
> 
> *Congratulations *



Gah! what ever happened to "can i have some icecream?"
"can i have a nintendo game pleeeeeeeeeeease?"

What the hell with "cellphones" and bleh!

kids should be kids not wallstreat buisness people.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations from one who has kept his genes for himself so far.


----------



## Thyrwyn (Nov 6, 2003)

Best wishes and congratulations Baraendur!



DaveMage, Eosin the Red:
I have a 2 1/2 yr old and an 11 month old.  nice to know I am not the only crazy one around here.

When our gaming group gets together there are 5 children under the age of 3....

Thyrwyn


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 6, 2003)

Thyrwyn said:
			
		

> Best wishes and congratulations Baraendur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yikes!

How in the world can you play D&D with 5 children under the age of 3 around?!?  Do you use tranquilizers?    

I had to change venues when our second child was born...  Although it was a fun challenge trying to keep my 2-year old away from my dice...    ("No, Ben, they don't go in the mouth.  Give it back to daddy.  Hey, come back here!")


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 6, 2003)

Virtual Cigars for everyone (for non-virtual smokers, Virtual Popeye's Cigars, or Virtual Chocolate Cigars)!

Congrats!

AR


----------



## CleverName (Nov 6, 2003)

Congrats to you and your wife -- heck, mostly your wife! Good luck with the sleep deprivation and, etc. You know the drill.

(It's funny how we only talk about the bad stuff, but anyone who's held their sleeping child will put up with all kinds of crap (yes, literally) once you've done it...)

From a proud father of two geeks-to-be, and one very understaning non-gamer wife!

All the best, enjoy.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 6, 2003)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> How in the world can you play D&D with 5 children under the age of 3 around?!?  Do you use tranquilizers?



At one point, we were playing with a two six year old kids, two five year old kids, three four year old kids and a one year old.  One of the couples that contributed three of the kids to that mix have since moved away, but the other three of us have all had one more kid each in the last year.

Basements with TVs, VCRs and a lot of toys are your friend.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations!

But you really should have started the thread like this:

"This is a personal thread. In it I am posting something that matters to me, in order that I will recieve many congratulations from all of you. "


----------



## mythago (Nov 6, 2003)

MAZEL TOV! (And yes, pics of the li'll gal, please)

 We have three. They are all geeks. Nothing like running around trying to find where your eight-year-old left your _Monster Manual_.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 6, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> ...This is my second child, and due to numerous complications in the pregnancy, it was a long haul to get this one.





d00d, i didn't see this anywhere in the news. i mean a d00d giving birth to 2 kids. whoa...







Congrats.


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## Henry (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations, D. Not only am I glad to hear both are healthy, but I hope that both STAY healthy! 

Good fortunes, man.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Nov 6, 2003)

From one Darrin to another, Congrats and Happy Birthday to the little one !


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 6, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 6, 2003)

Glad to hear that both mother and child are doing well.  Enjoy!  Of course, when they're very little, they're cute together.  When they get old enough to fight over toys, that ends, to some degree. 

So, when do we get pictures, already?

Best of Wishes to your family!  Now, get sleep while you can!


----------

